
If you don't hire juniors, you don't deserve seniors - andraskindler
http://isaaclyman.com/blog/posts/junior-developers/
======
angersock
Juniors are wonderful, but they make messes and are a training and maintenance
burden on more experienced developers.

They really are like puppies, and if your org can't take care of them you
shouldn't adopt one.

------
Alterlife
The flipside of this story is that companies often only hire junior developers
for the lower cost.

Some companies 10-15 year old companies are composed 80-90% of junior
developers, and that's a problem too.

